# material for composite transom?



## NSByak (Apr 9, 2013)

Rebuilding a 13' highsider Gheenoe and need something to use for the transom. No wood since the rest of the build is plascore. Just wondering what my options are? Coosa if I can find some...but I don't want to buy an entire sheet for just the transom. Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Coosa.

Go visit a few repair facilities and see if you can buy a small piece from them.


----------



## NSByak (Apr 9, 2013)

No luck finding anything for Coosa other than full sheets. I'm located in Daytona Beach/New Smyrna area. Does anyone have any contacts that may have some for sale or know where to purchase a half-sheet or so?


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

Did you try Bossman Boats or Porta Fiberglass in Edgewater?


----------

